# sunstar vs 7116



## swampjeep (May 13, 2009)

OK, I'm not extreemly firmiliar with lawn tractors, but I have a 6116 that I like usign to cut the yard, looking to upgrade, a friend suggested a 7116, I really like the hydro, and plan to use attachments that the lift will help with (rototiller and others) I have found a 7116 that needs some work and a 18hp sunstar that's ready to use. 

looking for any advise as to what the differences are, what's better, what will be easier to find attachments for, or will both use the identical attachments. any help will be greatly apreciated.

thanks


----------



## swampjeep (May 13, 2009)

can someone suggest another forum that might be able to help?


----------



## Serious Machine (Jul 3, 2010)

There are four Yahoo groups you could check out to learn more about these GT's.
Sunstar_Tractors : Simplicity SunStar Garden Tractors Specific info about Sunstar's. I happen to be the Group Owner.
SimplicityandAllisChalmersGardenTractors : SIMPLICITY/ ALLIS CHALMERS GROUP
Simplicitytractor : Simplicity tractor
simplicitytractors : simplicity allischalmers collectors
And then there's the "granddaddy of all Simplicity tractor clubs": http://www.simpletractors.com/
and its related user forum: Simplicity & Allis-Chalmers Garden Tractor Club, Inc.
EVERYTHING you ever wanted to know about Simplicity tractors can be found at SimpleTractors. A wealth of info.


----------

